# Can I smoke a boneless rump roast?



## johnnie2130 (Aug 30, 2008)

It's not listed on the time and temp chart and I've never even smoked beef before. I like pork. My neighbor brought this as we're preparing for the hurricane. If I can smoke this rump roast, what are the times, temp, steps, etc to do it? Thanks.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

If its got meat in it, you can smoke it. If its a fatter roast then I would cook it to 200 and pull for sandwiches. If its pretty lean then cook to about 170 and slice. Might turn out kinda dry if you go longer. Some folks even take it out about 145 or less for medium rare.

I love smoked beef...


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

What ^^^ said, but cook to 135*.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

And take pictures!!!!


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with bubba. In my experience with smaller beef roasts once you go past 140 it just gets tougher and dryer. I'd pull it off at 135 and foil it. Spray it down with your basting mix before closing it up, then wrap in old towels and into the cooler for 45 minutes to an hour. When you're ready to eat it open it up carefully and be sure to save the juices. Slice that baby thin and baste the slices with the juice. Just my .02. :)


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try to get some q-view, but no promises. Trying to prepare for Gustav.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck and I hope Gustav doesn't cause you any problems. Stay safe and good smokes.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 30, 2008)

my last beef roast i pulled off at 160* man was it chewy  is 135*a good temp for a beef roast.


----------



## low'n'slow (Aug 30, 2008)

135* will get you just below medium-rare, right? What if I like my beef medium or even medium-well? That would be between 160-170*, I think - so am I pretty much out of luck in terms of smoking a roast (unless I want to lose some fillings while eating it)?


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 30, 2008)

Problems cooking this rump roast. It was on the smoker at about 225*. Two different thermometers read internal temps of 140*. The outside was tough, the inside was still bloody looking. It weighs about 3.5 pounds and had cooked for about 3 hours. We just put it in the oven at 225*. Any suggestions on what to do? It didn't even look done when we pulled it. I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## jminion (Aug 30, 2008)

The higher the finish temp the drier and tougher it will be.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 30, 2008)

Did you foil it before putting it in the oven? That would be my suggestion. sounds like your pit temp may have spiked up on you. You could always double wrap it in foil and take it to 200. Wouldnt be good for slicing but it should get tender and pull ok. Another option would be put it in a roaster pan and make a foil tent over the top. It may be too late for that but I've done a few like that.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 30, 2008)

I foiled it before putting it in the oven. I don't think the temp spiked but it could have. The oven is on 225. I'll pull it when it gets to 200 and see how it does.


----------



## ohm (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope all works out for you not only with the smoke but with the weather headed your way.  I have family in the Baton Rouge area and I hope they fair well.  GO LSU!


----------

